# US Advanced Vehicle Technology Funds Spared



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

... and 99% of it is more money down the toilet.

Sucks to be the younger generation, with 3 generations of accumulated debt to repay.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

It just gets better and better. Another "loan guarantee" in the last 2 days that the Prez can give away, err, lend money for $750 million to a company that "just happens" to have as its' second largest investor Nancy Pelosi's brother (in law?)/ cousin / some such.

Make no mistake, these are political gifts to companies about to fail where the "investors" get back all of their money from the government loan while still taking a tax writeoff for the "loss."

Organized crime at its most effective...


----------

